# Вот с чем я живу и радуюсь жизни!!!



## r0ken (16 Янв 2013)

История такая. ​Вот с чем я живу и радуюсь жизни)).​Диск L3-L4 сниженный по высоте, дегидратованый, выступает дорсально с двойной латерализацией, парамедиано слева до 4 мм, фораминально слева до 3,5 мм, межпозвоночные отверстия сужены, сагитальный размер вертебрального канала до 13 мм.​Диск L4-L5 сниженный по высоте, дегидратованый, выступает дорсально с двойной латерализацией и парамедиано слева до 4,5 мм, фораминально справа до 3,7 мм, межпозвоночные отверстия сужены, сагитальный размер вертебрального канала до 11 мм.​Диск L5-S1 сниженный по высоте, дегидратованый, выступает дорсально, парамедиано слева и вниз до 9 мм, фораминально слева до 5 мм, справа до 3,5 мм, межпозвоночные отверстия сужены, дуральный мешок и нервные окончания компремованы, сагитальный размер вертебрального канала до 8 мм.​Заключение:​ МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отделения позвоночника, экструзий дисков L3-L4, секвестрованной экструзии диска L5-S1, стеноза вертебрального канала, гемангиомы тела L3 позвонка, формирование кифотической деформации поясничного отдела позвоночника.​Почти все врачи говорили оперироваться! А ведь это у меня рецидив (операция была 7 лет назад). Честно, боролся проходил лечения, ездил на радон (становилось легче ненадолго), плавал и т.д. и ничего собственно не помогало, пока один знакомый силой не привел меня в Центр Бубновского. Я, конечно же, не верил во все это (врачи же говорили никаких тяжестей), но решил попробовать. Чем черт не шутит! Тем более ничего уже не боялся, т. к. был готов к операции, типа, если че, так сразу на операционный стол. Начал заниматься. Самочувствие было, то очень хорошо, то очень плохо. В один прекрасный день я понял, что мне стало стабильно хорошо, я почувствовал себя здоровым человеком (примерно через 24 занятия). Правильные упражнения, правильные мануальные действия, правильная закачка мышц спины сделали свое дело. Все благодаря уважаемому Валерию Витальевичу из одного из центров города Киева (не называю фамилию и адрес, не хочу, чтобы подумали про рекламу. Те кто был у этого профессионала, знают о ком я, а те кто не был без проблем, думаю, его найдут). ​Сейчас чувствую себе просто отлично! Главное не останавливаться на достигнутом, держать себя в форме, заниматься “правильным” спортом и все у вас будет ХОРОШО!!! ​​​ 
Добавлено: Jan 16, 2013 9:49 AM
Вот здесь мои снимки, кому интересно https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8350/#post-108291


----------

